# RFT in St. Jean, QC



## MattyH (13 Jul 2007)

For those wondering, I'm headed off to St. Jean on August 27th for my IAP/BOTC and had been rather physically inactive for the vast majority of my teenage years. I began with baby-steps in my second year of University and lost about 40 pounds and have been on and off for the past 2 years. I just graduated University and am doing DEO Armour.

I began my fitness regime in the spring and am still struggling with the running and the push ups though both are improving. Regardless, there remains a slight chance I won't pass the push up test. I was drawn into the Armed Forces because I truly want to change and improve my life across the board and I know the Army is the place for me to be. I also was drawn in with news that the fitness test was eliminated from the recruitment process... and with the understanding that a failed fitness test upon arrival at St. Jean would move me into what I am calling "fat camp" - Remedial Fitness Training (RFT)

For anyone wondering... as I was wondering and don't see a thread to explain this on the forum... I received an email back from DND telling me how the RFT process works. I had heard a rumour that the RFT option had been eliminated but I now know this is false. Here is what I was told re: the process in St. Jean...

(QUOTE BEGINS NOW)

The innovative Recruit Fitness Training (RFT) program at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS) in St-Jean, QC is designed to improve the physical fitness and success rates of CF Regular Force recruits who experience difficulty meeting the required standard.  

You will take the CF EXPRES test where you take your BOT.  If you are successful, youâ€™ll continue on with your BOT training.  If you are not you will automatically be transferred into the RFT program at CFLRS St-Jean.  The 90-day RFT program focuses on raising your level of fitness to the minimum CF standard.  During this period youâ€™ll be tested regularly on your level of physical fitness.  As soon as you are successful in the CF EXPRES test, no matter when that is during the 90 days, youâ€™ll be integrated back into the BOT training as soon as there is a vacancy.

If you fail the CF EXPRES test at the end of the 90-day RFT program then you will be released from the CF. You may re-enrol in the CF at a future date if you meet the eligibility criteria and can pass the CF EXPRES test.  However, you wonâ€™t get a second chance at the RFT program.

The Guide to physical fitness remains available for applicants wishing to self-evaluate and increase their physical fitness level (attached).

Should you have any additional questions or require an information package, please contact us at the number below.  The 1 800 number is only operational in Canada and will connect you to the recruiting centre nearest you.

(QUOTE ENDS HERE)

I really found this helpful and wanted to pass it along to anyone with the same question. If anyone can tell me about some experiences they had in RFT, I would be much appreciative.


----------



## navymich (14 Jul 2007)

MatthewHopkins said:
			
		

> If anyone can tell me about some experiences they had in RFT, I would be much appreciative.



You will also find information on RFT  here,  here  and  here, to name a few.  If you use the search function and enter "RFT" there are others as well.


----------



## KrissyJ (15 Jul 2007)

Also Im not sure if your aware but you only go to RFT if you fail 2 strength components and/or the shuttle run. I am also have struggles with the pushups but I'm not worried about everything else. If you fail your pushups you will be retested in week 10 and if you fail week 13, after that its RFT.


----------



## 1r4AD (16 Jul 2007)

Hey man,

I noticed that you will be going to IAP the same time as me. I was a total wastrel in my teenage and early 20's. Not too long ago I was about 305lbs and I could run about 500m without having to sit down.

When I did my physical I was about 255 and the med tech was like  :

As of this morning I weigh 190lbs and I am almost in the superior bracket for the 2.4.

This was only a few months ago. If you really want it you can increase your running really fast. I worked out a solid plan with a human kinetics professor at my university and talked to a lot of track guys etc. Never give up and push yourself beyond what you think you can do. If you want some help with it or just to commiserate with another ex fatty please drop me a pm. 

Back on topic, all throughout the recruiting progress the guys and the CFRC all told me I do NOT want to go to RFT and to run as much as I can. I understand and am not trying to tell you to not get info about it but maybe its best to try to avoid it too. If you are close at all to the basic fitness goals, in the following month you CAN do it.

Good luck bro!

A.D.


----------



## Scratch_043 (16 Jul 2007)

oh, man, I guess I really dropped the ball here.... I did RFT for a month back in March/April, and had told a few people on the site here that I would type up an informational post for those concerned about it...

Trouble is, that my computer was stolen (coincidentally, from the civi lockup on RFT, but that's not part of this discussion.) which had all my notes on it, as well as being my only way to access the internet reliably. I'm now on PAT at Gagetown, so hopefully I'll have the time, and the ambition to get that going in the next few days. wait out.

Nic


----------



## Slicker24 (18 Jul 2007)

Unless you've got no warning as to when you're going to basic...wherever that might be in my opinion there's no reason to fail......Not to mention from what I've read in these forums the main reason peeps fail is they aren't working out after they're given their offer to join the cf....Just my 2 cents worth... take it or leave it!


BTW: I am going to St. Jean august 19th for basic training

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jul 2007)

Okay, I've got some time now to fill in some gaps, so here goes.

Everybody freaks out and worries about the possibility of going to RFT, but it's really not that bad of a thing. Just think of it this way, you're still getting paid, and you are getting a second chance to improve your physical fitness before you begin your training.

The routine on RFT is essentially PT, PT, and more PT, with a few nutrition classes (as well as some wk 1 equivalence classes, more about this later). 

When I did RFT (march/april) our schedule was approximately as follows:

Breakfast        - 0530
Inspection       - 0715
first class        - 0800
weight training - 0900
second class    - 1015
third class        - 1100
lunch               - 1145
cardio training  - 1315
core training     - 1430
fourth class      - 1515

*all times are approximate, as it's been a while since I've been there.

You will not do morning PT, as you can see, but there are regular, platoon standard inspections while you are there, and you would be dead to the world if you ran at 0500 before doing the above.


The staff on RFT is really great (although sometimes you might not think so) and they help you to improve however they can. Another very positive point about the RFT program, is that there are not just fresh faced recruits like yourself on the course, there are also graduates who have failed their pushups, and had to go to RFT to complete them. This is a huge source of information, and a great way to learn some of the little tips and tricks which will make your life at the mega a little easier.

All in all, I rate it as a very positive experience.


----------



## Slicker24 (23 Jul 2007)

Torn:

My understanding with RFT or a "warrior" platoon is it's a strike against you in the cf and it will slow you from receiving promotions and of course pay increases...I can guarantee there is no way in H@@@ I'm going into the cf and getting put into a warrior platoon especially if what I have been informed is right ( I received the info from a retired capt.)


----------



## MJP (23 Jul 2007)

Slicker24 said:
			
		

> Torn:
> 
> My understanding with RFT or a "warrior" platoon is it's a strike against you in the cf and it will slow you from receiving promotions and of course pay increases...I can guarantee there is no way in H@@@ I'm going into the cf and getting put into a warrior platoon especially if what I have been informed is right ( I received the info from a retired capt.)



Well you and the retired (so probably out of the loop) Capt are dead wrong.  Your files from your BMQ and trades training don't follow you around the forces hanging around your neck like an albatross.  I can't count the number of people I know that were less than spectacular that have come around and become excellent soldiers.  Everyone has a weakness....it is the fact they suck it up and overcome it that counts.


----------



## mudrecceman (23 Jul 2007)

Slicker24 said:
			
		

> Torn:
> 
> *My understanding with RFT or a "warrior" platoon is it's a strike against you in the cf and it will slow you from receiving promotions and of course pay increases*...I can guarantee there is no way in H@@@ I'm going into the cf and getting put into a warrior platoon especially if what I have been informed is right ( I received the info from a retired capt.)



Who are you and WTF are you talking about?  You have 90 days to make it out of RFT or you are released.  I guess "not being in the CF" affects promotions and pay increases.

I suggest you shut your lower hole as that appears to be the one you are speaking thru on this subject.

I used to work at CFLRS...and guess what we did to the RFT troops that joined our platoon and passed the EXPRES test?

We trained them.  On BMQ stuff.  I don't remember the part of the Standards briefing that said "continue to frig over all people that made it out of RFT."

Maybe I was sleeping then.

This Capt friend of yours is either misinformed OR you were talking to him in the Frozen Foods section...is his last name "Highliner" by any chance?


----------



## Slicker24 (23 Jul 2007)

Highliner???...No not on this one...obviously I have been misinformed.....

Here's a more fair question does being put into a warrior platoon affect your career in any way shape or form that anyone of you are aware of?...


----------



## Slicker24 (23 Jul 2007)

MJP said:
			
		

> Well you and the retired (so probably out of the loop) Capt are dead wrong.  Your files from your BMQ and trades training don't follow you around the forces hanging around your neck like an albatross.  I can't count the number of people I know that were less than spectacular that have come around and become excellent soldiers.  Everyone has a weakness....it is the fact they suck it up and overcome it that counts.



Thnx for the info MJP


----------



## Slicker24 (23 Jul 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Who are you and WTF are you talking about?  You have 90 days to make it out of RFT or you are released.  I guess "not being in the CF" affects promotions and pay increases.
> 
> I suggest you shut your lower hole as that appears to be the one you are speaking thru on this subject.
> 
> ...




MRM : I have no intention of speaking through my lower hole as you put it....I was informed that well long story short it's a strike against you and slows your career....obviously I was MISINFORMED. Not to mention I have no intention of failing the pt test @ basic and getting myself put into a warrior platoon even though from the info mjp provided says that it doesn't affect your career.


Thnx for the info and have a nice day MRM


----------



## mudrecceman (23 Jul 2007)

Slicker24 said:
			
		

> Highliner???...No not on this one...obviously I have been misinformed.....
> 
> Here's a more fair question does being put into a warrior platoon affect your career in any way shape or form that anyone of you are aware of?...



Yes.  It does.  You have 90 days to pass the PT test, or you are released.  I guess you could consider that "affecting your career".


----------



## Slicker24 (23 Jul 2007)

I was thinking more long term...but I guess in a way 90 days is 90 days....


----------



## Scratch_043 (23 Jul 2007)

Well, since I was in RFT in March-April, and I am finished basic, going on SQ, and then my trades course, all by September 10, I would count myself among those lucky few who were in the right place at the right time, to make it to my trades course so soon, and I haven`t seen any `negative effects` as you put it, on my career. In fact, I will be on the same engineer course as one of the guys from my original platoon. If anything, it helped me to be a better soldier, because I learned more about myself, and had the opportunity to improve my less than stellar qualities (physical, and otherwise) during my time there.


----------



## mudrecceman (23 Jul 2007)

Slicker24 said:
			
		

> I was thinking more *long term*...but I guess in a way 90 days is 90 days....



You don't consider being released a long term effect?  That what happens to people who can't get to EXPRES test pass standard in 90 days.


----------



## Slicker24 (23 Jul 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> You don't consider being released a long term effect?  That what happens to people who can't get to EXPRES test pass standard in 90 days.



Well to be honest it would be a long term effect obviously...I should have said "a long term affect to your career while you're in the cf."


Correction to post...added the word "said" and added quotes


----------



## mudrecceman (23 Jul 2007)

Slicker24 said:
			
		

> Well to be honest it would be a long term effect obviously...*I should have a long term affect to your career while you're in the cf*......



I am not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Jul 2007)

I think he is implying that if you were sent to RFT during your basic training that it would be on your file and that it would be a permanent "BLACK" mark against you slowing your career progression and influencing your highers opinion of you.

EDIT: to the R in RFT


----------



## Slicker24 (23 Jul 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I think he is implying that if you were sent to FT during your basic training that it would be on your file and that it would be a permanent "BLACK" mark against you slowing your career progression and influencing your highers opinion of you.





Exactly!!!
Thnx


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Jul 2007)

Slicker24 said:
			
		

> Thnx



First off please stop using MSN speak.

Next, how many times can you be told *NO* it does not and will  not affect your career in anyway other then to slow your progress through the BMQ phase of training. Also I know people who have completed the RFT program and regardless of my personal opinion on it's existance I can surely attest to it's results. The Program works and should someoe get sent there you wthey will surely leave there with fitness level far above what they arrived with.

EDIT: for clarity


----------



## mudrecceman (24 Jul 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I think he is implying that if you were sent to FT during your basic training that it would be on your file and that it would be a permanent "BLACK" mark against you slowing your career progression and influencing your highers opinion of you.



Ok...it makes sense now that he added the word "said".

 ;D


----------



## machine463 (28 Jul 2007)

RFT does not affect nothing what so ever in your carreer progression.  I am a instructor on RFT, the only thing it does it get you ready physically, mentally and prepare you very good for the BMQ/IAP.  There is no BOTP candidate on RFT anymore.  If you got question fell free to ask


----------

